# Korean Counters



## KittyGang

I saw a post from a korean who had just finished fishing, which said:

"한마리도 못잡음" 
(Couldn't even catch one [fish])

And the person translating said that "마리" was a korean counter for animals. I've heard about korean counters and but still don't really understand the concept. I would appreciate it if I could get an explanation. 

*Also, I've heard that there are LOTS of counters for different things. From the little I've read, I only know 개 (things), 마리 (animals), 명 (people), 병 (bottles) and 벌 (clothes).


----------



## veily

In English, we say 'a piece of cake', 'a cup of tea', or 'a glass of water', etc.
I think it is just like this. Only difference is that every noun has its counters in KR, thus it is important to use proper pair.


----------



## mink-shin

I usually use '마리' for counting every kinds of animals but people.


----------



## KittyGang

veily said:


> In English, we say 'a piece of cake', 'a cup of tea', or 'a glass of water', etc.
> I think it is just like this. Only difference is that every noun has its counters in KR, thus it is important to use proper pair.



Wow! I never thought of it like that!! It is indeed less complicated if you look at it from that aspect. Thanks sooo much.


----------

